# Oracle - using both regular coffee and decaf from another grinder



## DKCoffee (Dec 25, 2019)

We recently got this wonderful machine and we are loving it. I, however drink mostly decaffeinated coffee, so we kept out old grinder. Is it possible to use the built in tamper, to tamp beans that are already in the portafilter?


----------



## Trilly (Jan 21, 2020)

DKCoffee said:


> We recently got this wonderful machine and we are loving it. I, however drink mostly decaffeinated coffee, so we kept out old grinder. Is it possible to use the built in tamper, to tamp beans that are already in the portafilter?


 Having just unpacked out new Oracle would be interested to know answer to above. , I am assuming not and have to tamp manually.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Actually you can do it, if you fill the basket with the right dose, distribute it carefully then put it into the grinder it will tamp it - however it's hit and miss and you also might get some residual from the Oracle grinder - it took me a while to get un-hooked as it were from the simplicity and consistency of the auto tamp but I eventually got a Scarlet espresso distributor and Motta tamper and get good results from my Baratza 270wi grinder - same rational as you, different kinds of beans. As a plus, the Sette is quite good at single shot dosing.


----------

